# Dead man talking



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Some of you may have seen my post in the Not Quite Kindle=>Good Morning thread where I publicly confess to having idiopathic pulmonary fibrosis, an incurable illness with a grim prognosis. That was hard to do and I wouldn't have done it if I didn't have pushy friends like Maria Schneider and Margaret Lake who care about me.

Both Maria and Margaret urged me to write a new book about dying and to monetize it during the writing process in order to help pay publishing costs and maybe some of the astronomical medical expenses. I said it was like begging and that I didn't want any charity.

[quote author=Margaret Lake AKA Gertie Kindle]Charity? Hell, you have to work your butt off for it.

Think about what that money will mean to Jo Ann. Think about what the extra months or even years will mean to your family.

Okay, done being pushy.[/quote]

The new book is to be called _When You Awake and Find Me Gone_. It will be published by Bristlecone Pine Press, an imprint of Maine Desk LLC. Several others will be contributing including my cousin Dr. Amy Elizabeth Hutton, MD, our own Dr. Leslie H. Nicoll, PhD, MBA, RN, BC, my daughter, Lisa Hepple Martinez, a health insurance executive, my daughter-in-law, TereLyn Hepple, a professional editor and technical writer, and my son Scott J. Hepple who is also an editor and very technically competent.

I've never been at all diligent about promoting my historical novels or children's books, but this is different. It's my last chance to deliver a legacy to my family. I have to do this right. No re-dos. Can you help me?

We have a web site: http://www.whenyouawake.org/
We have a blog: http://www.whenyouawake.org/wordpress/
I'm on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/jeff.hepple

Besides writing the book, what else should I do?

Here's a tentative cover:

​


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

Wow. Man, I feel some empathy for you, because I have some health issues that replicate in a small way what you must be dealing with. But I'm really impressed by your resolve, too. I agree that it could help others, and ****, writing about that sort of thing is really, really hard. It's nowhere near easy. I wish you all the best with it, mate. Not sure what I can do to help - I'm broke in that 'crud, where's the next month's rent coming from?' kind of way, but if I can help, I will. I can format ebooks, and I can edit text.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

nomesque said:


> Not sure what I can do to help - I'm broke in that 'crud, where's the next month's rent coming from?' kind of way, but if I can help, I will. I can format ebooks, and I can edit text.


Uh-oh. I didn't mean to come off as asking for money, what I'm looking for here is advice. But - if you happen to see a typo in my blog or other online ramblings I'd be grateful for a heads-up. I make more mistakes now. Thanks.


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Uh-oh. I didn't mean to come off as asking for money, what I'm looking for here is advice. But - if you happen to see a typo in my blog or other online ramblings I'd be grateful for a heads-up. I make more mistakes now. Thanks.


Nah, I was thinking along the lines of buying the book, not contributing to charity, dude. I understand your reticence.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, Jeff--

if there's anything we can do, let us know.

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

nomesque said:


> Nah, I was thinking along the lines of buying the book, not contributing to charity, dude. I understand your reticence.


  I don't have any idea how much the publisher is going to charge for the book. They cater to medical professionals and patients. If I'm still around I'll gift it to you.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hey, Jeff--
> 
> if there's anything we can do, let us know.
> 
> Betsy


Keep me sane, please. Like yesterday.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

I had never heard of pulmonary fibrosis until an old friend's husband developed it a few years back. Now I know two more people dealing with it, a neighbor man and you. All three were healthy before this strange disease. None of us knows what awaits us around the next corner, all the more reason to live life to its fullest now. Write your book! It will be a journey for you, a special gift to your family, support for others facing such difficulty, and an amazing read for everyone else. Do keep remembering that time projections are meaningless. No doctor, no matter how much a specialist, can determine how each individual's body and mind will respond to an illness. I believe God will see to it that you have time to complete this important project and, hopefully, much more time. And thank you for sharing such a personal part of your life with us.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Sapphire said:


> I had never heard of pulmonary fibrosis until an old friend's husband developed it a few years back. Now I know two more people dealing with it, a neighbor man and you. All three were healthy before this strange disease. None of us knows what awaits us around the next corner, all the more reason to live life to its fullest now. Write your book! It will be a journey for you, a special gift to your family, support for others facing such difficulty, and an amazing read for everyone else. Do keep remembering that time projections are meaningless. No doctor, no matter how much a specialist, can determine how each individual's body and mind will respond to an illness. I believe God will see to it that you have time to complete this important project and, hopefully, much more time. And thank you for sharing such a personal part of your life with us.


What a nice reply. Thank you.


----------



## 90daysnovel (Apr 30, 2012)

Jeff,

Apologies if this isn't the kind of advice you were looking for, but have you considered a permafree title or two? You've got 29 titles on kindle with great reviews on all of them - losing revenue on the first in each series through a permafree would drive a lot more traffic to the rest. If I was in your position, I'd go permafree and switch up the covers so they're more visible at thumbnail. On a less-than-cheerful note, I'd also consider talking to a good lawyer with experience in estate planning - monetising all your IP so it provides for your family for a long time isn't easy, and you want the right person/ people dealing with all that.

You have my utmost sympathies - for what they're worth. Given my advice above about fresh covers, and my own lack of artistic skill, I'll make one small gesture - if someone with more artistic tendencies than I can chip in a bit of time/ expertise, I'll happily pay for stock images for cover redesign, if that's a route you want to take.

Sean


----------



## ElHawk (Aug 13, 2012)

That sucks, Jeff. I'm sorry to hear it. I had a friend with PF. I wish you didn't have to face this.

I think it's brave and wonderful to write about your experience. It can help so many other people who face similar circumstances. It's good work.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Keep me sane, please. Like yesterday.


That's kind of putting the inmate in charge of the asylum.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

90daysnovel said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Apologies if this isn't the kind of advice you were looking for, but have you considered a permafree title or two? You've got 29 titles on kindle with great reviews on all of them - losing revenue on the first in each series through a permafree would drive a lot more traffic to the rest. If I was in your position, I'd go permafree and switch up the covers so they're more visible at thumbnail. On a less-than-cheerful note, I'd also consider talking to a good lawyer with experience in estate planning - monetising all your IP so it provides for your family for a long time isn't easy, and you want the right person/ people dealing with all that.
> 
> ...


Good advice. Thank you. My heirs will probably do the cover redesigns and permafree thing. I should have long ago, but I thought there was more time.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That's kind of putting the inmate in charge of the asylum.


Betsy - That's the plot line of: One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest

I'm so sorry, Jeff, I'm praying for your healing and health. Keep in good spirits.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks, Lisa.

Betsy, you've always been a steadying influence for all of us. (Annoying at times, but almost always correct.)


----------



## Edward W. Robertson (May 18, 2010)

Might look around for blogs relevant to the book (the process, the disease itself, etc.) and see if you can arrange a series of guest posts and/or mentions to support the release. Nonfic can do pretty well when you're directly reaching readers who are already interested in the subject.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Edward W. Robertson said:


> Might look around for blogs relevant to the book (the process, the disease itself, etc.) and see if you can arrange a series of guest posts and/or mentions to support the release. Nonfic can do pretty well when you're directly reaching readers who are already interested in the subject.


Great idea. Thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Betsy, you've always been a steadying influence for all of us. (Annoying at times, but almost always correct.)


Right back at you.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Birds of a feather...


----------



## Christian Price (Aug 3, 2012)

As someone that's experienced that moment when life, and life-after intersect, you've done well by desiring to leave a lasting legacy for your family.  For me, it felt like I was going home.  I don't remember much, for whatever reason, not enough to write an entire book on, only a few pages worth of memories.  I do recall, we see our life for what it really was/is and not how we thought it was.  We see ourselves for what we really were.  Hospice is a great resource, and I would imagine your primary provider set you up with them?

ETA: I'll also share with you.  It really isn't something to fear.  My experience, happened the weekend the Space Shuttle Challenger fell from the sky.  At that moment, I had been discharged from the ICU and I was on a general med-surg floor.  @ that time, no one really had taken the time to discuss with me about what happened.  I was struggling to eat ice chips, much less discuss the events that Friday Night.  I was watching the space shuttle take off and I saw it disentergate on television.  As it was going down, for whatever reason, I thought, "They went further than me...."  For many years, I had no idea what this thought meant.  Other than to say, it was a journey.  A space between two points to travel.  The astronaughts that passed that morning..went further on that journey, than I did.  They crossed a boundary, unseen by the natrual eye and I bumped up against it I feel.  My perspective, as someone that experienced that intersecting moment.  Peace to you, and your family Jeff...  I hope, I have not overstepped by sharing with you, what I experienced.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Christian Price said:


> As someone that's experienced that moment when life, and life-after intersect, you've done well by desiring to leave a lasting legacy for your family. For me, it felt like I was going home. I don't remember much, for whatever reason, not enough to write an entire book on, only a few pages worth of memories. I do recall, we see our life for what it really was/is and not how we thought it was. We see ourselves for what we really were.
> 
> Hospice is a great resource, and I would imagine your primary provider set you up with them?
> 
> Peace.


Thanks for your reply. One usually just dies suddenly from idiopathic pulmonary fibrosis. I prefer that to a hospice. When my lung collapsed and I was falling I was sure that I was dying. There was no light. I may be in trouble.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Christian Price said:


> I hope, I have not overstepped by sharing with you, what I experienced.


Of course not. It's very generous of you to share that.


----------



## Christian Price (Aug 3, 2012)

Jeff said:


> Thanks for your reply. One usually just dies suddenly from idiopathic pulmonary fibrosis. I prefer that to a hospice. When my lung collapsed and I was falling I was sure that I was dying. There was no light. I may be in trouble.


  I've listened to many life after moments, and tried to compare them to mine. And, I never remember seeing _"lights"_ though, whenever I write, my subconscious mind creates, it draws on lots of images of lights. For many years, doctors and my family wanted to discuss with me, that moment. I was always unwilling to look into it. To be honest, I felt, the most stressful thing about the experience, was "the return trip". I swear, I wish I could write a coherent book on the topic, but all I have are a few scraps from a jig saw puzzle and nothing more.

Hospice, is more than just a place to hitch yourself up to and wait for it. They travel to your home, and provide resources for your family, and their coping needs.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Jeff, my longtime friend, I admire your courage -- both in how you face your disease and your decision to write about it.

I will tuck aside some KB promotion days for your book once it gets to that stage. I feel privileged that you are sharing your journey with us.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Jeff,

I'm so sorry to hear that. My mother had the same thing, so I have some idea what you are going through.



Jeff said:


> Thanks for your reply. One usually just dies suddenly from idiopathic pulmonary fibrosis. I prefer that to a hospice. When my lung collapsed and I was falling I was sure that I was dying. There was no light. I may be in trouble.


Mom didn't go into hospice until her last 2 days. She passed in her sleep, and I was grateful she felt no more pain.

I wish I could help, but honestly, I don't know much about the promotion of non-fiction books.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Jeff, my longtime friend, I admire your courage -- both in how you face your disease and your decision to write about it.
> 
> I will tuck aside some KB promotion days for your book once it gets to that stage. I feel privileged that you are sharing your journey with us.


Thanks, Harv, that's very kind of you. Leslie's Bristlecone Pine Press is actually the publisher. I may not be around to participate at that time.



Lynn McNamee said:



> I'm so sorry to hear that. My mother had the same thing, so I have some idea what you are going through.


Thank you. It's very rare for a woman to have pulmonary fibrosis.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Thank you. It's very rare for a woman to have pulmonary fibrosis.


I didn't know it was rare for a woman.

Hers was a result of radiation treatments for cancer back in the '70s.

She was 30 when she had cancer, and they diagnosed the pulmonary fibrosis when she was around 50.

They tried a lot of different treatments. They even considered a heart and lung transplant, but she was turned down because of other health issues, which, ironically enough, were mostly a result of the pulmonary fibrosis.

She never had a lung collapse. She was diagnosed because she came down with eosinophilic pneumonia.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff, your friends here will be with you every step of the way. 

Ms. Pushy


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Jeff, you were one of the first people here to offer me a helping hand.  You recently helped me again and it meant so much to me.

You will be in my prayers each night. Please let us know if you need anything you think we can help you with. You are a kind and generous person and I feel blessed to know you.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Jeff, your friends here will be with you every step of the way.
> 
> Ms. Pushy


Ah, there you are. You're the best.

I hit something called the Medicare Part D Donut Hole today. It means that a prescription for an inhaler that cost me $35.00 last month will cost me $165.00 a month until I've spent $4,500 out of pocket. Since this will apply to all the prescriptions my best guess is that my medication costs will go from about $300 per month to about $1,500 for three months. Next week I'm supposed to start rehabilitation, a prerequisite if one is to be considered for a transplant. That's $165 per visit, two visits a week or about $700 a month. I think I'm in bigger trouble than I realized.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

JeanneM said:


> Jeff, you were one of the first people here to offer me a helping hand. You recently helped me again and it meant so much to me.
> 
> You will be in my prayers each night. Please let us know if you need anything you think we can help you with. You are a kind and generous person and I feel blessed to know you.


Thank you, Jeanne. It was my pleasure to help you get started and to more recently illustrate _The Red Baloon_ for you. It's a charming little poem. I wish you'd write more of them.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Ah, there you are. You're the best.
> 
> I hit something called the Medicare Part D Donut Hole today. It means that a prescription for an inhaler that cost me $35.00 last month will cost me $165.00 a month until I've spent $4,500 out of pocket. Since this will apply to all the prescriptions my best guess is that my medication costs will go from about $300 per month to about $1,500 for three months. Next week I'm supposed to start rehabilitation, a prerequisite if one is to be considered for a transplant. That's $165 per visit, two visits a week or about $700 a month. I think I'm in bigger trouble than I realized.


Jeff,

My mom contacted the drug companies directly and got massive discounts on her inhalers and other medication. A lot of those companies have programs that offer that sort of thing. You might look into it.

She lived with that disease for over a decade, so she had to learn all the ins and outs of getting affordable treatments.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Lynn McNamee said:


> Jeff,
> 
> My mom contacted the drug companies directly and got massive discounts on her inhalers and other medication. A lot of those companies have programs that offer that sort of thing. You might look into it.
> 
> She lived with that disease for over a decade, so she had to learn all the ins and outs of getting affordable treatments.


Oh, that's a good tip. She must have been remarkable.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

I'm very sorry to hear this Jeff but I'm glad you've decided to share your experience (both for your family and those that might be comforted by your story). I went through the pages you've got up and it seems to me like you're doing things right. Everything is so very genuine in your blog and I think that's the best tool you have to draw in people. Giving people something that they can relate to or empathize with but still showing how hard your own personal struggle is. It's all very moving.

I'll toss out an offer to help but it seems like you're pretty well covered. But if you need someone to help with proofing or layout, my husband is a scientific editor so non-fiction is something he's well versed in. We've got you and your family in our thoughts.

EDIT: Just noticed you didn't have a subscribe on your wordpress page. Might want to add something so people get emails when you post. Also, you might have someone on standby in case you need someone to make a post for you.


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

Jeff, I hadn't heard of IPF before your post. So sorry you're dealing with this. And the medical expenses sound daunting. Wishing you strength - and healing!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Bethany B. said:


> I'll toss out an offer to help but it seems like you're pretty well covered. But if you need someone to help with proofing or layout, my husband is a scientific editor so non-fiction is something he's well versed in. We've got you and your family in our thoughts.


Thank you, Bethany. I'm never too "well covered" when it comes to proofing and I'll gratefully accept any offer.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Jeff said:


> Thank you, Bethany. I'm never too "well covered" when it comes to proofing and I'll gratefully accept any offer.


Feel free to send it my way whenever you are ready.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Bethany B. said:


> Feel free to send it my way whenever you are ready.


Thank you. It may be somebody else sending it your way, if you don't mind.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm sorry, Jeff. What a raw deal.

I'll very much look forward to reading your book. In the meantime, know there are a lot of us out here thinking of you and your loved ones.


----------



## Moist_Tissue (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank you for sharing your story. I don't have much of an online presence, but I will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Good thoughts and kind words are always welcome. Thank you.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Jeff said:


> Thank you. It may be somebody else sending it your way, if you don't mind.


Not at all. However you need to do it. I've got my [email protected] set to vacation but still check it. Or a message through here would work as well.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank youy.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

For anybody who might not know Jeff yet -- he's definitely on the Kindleboards Mt. Rushmore and a great history writer.

You'll never know a better man, I don' think...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

daveconifer said:


> For anybody who might not know Jeff yet -- he's definitely on the Kindleboards Mt. Rushmore and a great history writer.
> 
> You'll never know a better man, I don' think...


Or a worse wrestler. Thanks, Dave.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

StevenCampbell said:


> Superficially on the cover, I think the title is a bit too long. The subtitle colors are hard to see. Maybe white with a black border?
> 
> A title of "When you find me gone?" Not sure if that's set in stone already. "Morning, when I'm gone" ?


My family and publisher are behind the title and the domain name is committed, but thanks for the suggestions. I'll look at the colors.

ETA: The current cover is just a temporary placeholder. My cousin, an MD who's writing some technical pieces, objected to the one with the snapshots as being too sad. Here's the placeholder:








I could use a few more Facebook likes if anyone can spare a click, please. http://www.whenyouawake.org/


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

ACUTE EXACERBATION OF PULMONARY FIBROSIS. In other words, I have pneumonia and I'm in ICU for a few days. I'm gaining a lot of new material. The nurses are happy to share their experience about terminal patients and they all have lists of things that they believe all patients and their loved ones "should" know. 

We're making progress on the book. I'm very pleased.

Thanks for all the kinds words.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. ICU is a noisy place but they have the best nurses. Rest up.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

(((Jeff)))

I'm so sorry you're facing this, but not the least bit surprised at the courageous way you're handling it. You're inspirational. 

I, too, have to add my voice to the chorus of people you helped when they were first starting out here. Your kindness and generosity will not be forgotten.

If there's anything I can do...


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady (Oct 28, 2013)

Jeff,

I dont think we have ever crossed paths on kboards until now. Reviewing your body of work I am awed. Ditto to what everyone has already said in the thread. You posted looking for ideas to help with pushing up sales correct? One thing that I didn't see mentioned is that we kboarders could help get the word out about you final book, beyond the normal sharing. Perhaps a grassroot campaign of support to get the notice of some press beyond what your team can do? I would think getting the right amount of attention could help quite a bit. Your story is heartfelt and inspiring, people would embrace it.

Chrispy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Bethany B. said:


> Sorry to hear that. ICU is a noisy place but they have the best nurses. Rest up.


I'm right across from the nurses station listening to the gossip.



Monique said:


> (((Jeff)))
> 
> I'm so sorry you're facing this, but not the least bit surprised at the courageous way you're handling it. You're inspirational.
> 
> ...


It was great fun helping you start and watching you grow, Monique. Thanks.



Chris P. O'Grady said:


> Jeff,
> 
> I dont think we have ever crossed paths on kboards until now. Reviewing your body of work I am awed. Ditto to what everyone has already said in the thread. You posted looking for ideas to help with pushing up sales correct? One thing that I didn't see mentioned is that we kboarders could help get the word out about you final book, beyond the normal sharing. Perhaps a grassroot campaign of support to get the notice of some press beyond what your team can do? I would think getting the right amount of attention could help quite a bit. Your story is heartfelt and inspiring, people would embrace it.
> 
> Chrispy


That's a very kind thought, but over my head. My promotional skills are zero.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Jeff said:


> I'm right across from the nurses station listening to the gossip.


Hey if they are going to be poking and prodding ever couple hours, you should at least get some juicy gossip out of it.  When my husband went in a couple summers ago, the ICU nurses were a riot. They had him pretty heavily sedated and yet he still managed to take out the respirator (we were lucky he didn't aspirate). But the nurse was a lifer and we were able to laugh at his super human skills. It's nice having people like that around.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry to hear you're in the hospital, Jeff.


Liked your page!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:



> Sorry to hear you're in the hospital, Jeff.
> 
> 
> Liked your page!
> ...


Thank you, Betsy.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh gods I hate ICU. Jeff, like Christian I've been "there and back again," almost 8 years ago. It's what finally got me writing. If you're afraid of that part, don't be. They call it "at peace" for a reason. I could talk about it further because I remember all of it, but I won't hijack.

I like the title as is. I find it poetic and moving. I am betting you could get cover help here; I'm sure there are some artists who might do makeovers. If there's any way I can help, I will.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you everyone. I'm not afraid of dying, but I'm terrified of using up all our saving in the process of extending my life for a few years and then leaving my widow penniless, hence this thread.

I think I mentioned that I'm in what's called the Medicare prescription do-nut-hole. That means I have to pay the next $4,500 out of pocket for prescriptions. I must also attend two rehabilitation sessions per week, at $330 per week, to be considered as a candidate for a cadaver lung transplant. Then there's the preliminary and transplant surgeries and now this, acute exacerbation, which is bound to cost at least $1,000 in copay.

Between Social Security and my royalties from software and existing books I know that I don't make enough to cash-flow it, but I'm hoping that _When You Awake and Find Me Gone_ will pay back the money I take from savings.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff, I'm glad you're at least able to be in touch with us. 

Those ICU nurses are tough. They have to be. But I've also found them to be compassionate and caring.


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Hang in there, man. And if it's time, then vaya con Dios. It's been a joy.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just to let you know what's going on with Jeff. He's back in the hospital and this is what he said.

"The consensus of all doctors is that, in my current condition, a biopsy is too dangerous and 'd be unlikely to come out of the anesthesia. This hospital can't help me any further so to have any hope I need to be moved to an advanced pulmonary treatment center. The best in Texas is probably Scott and White in Temple, about 50 miles away. Leo said that his father spoke very highly of it. I'll probably be transferred there in the next few days."

This is happening way too fast.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for the update, Gertie. Yes, way too fast. 

Thinking of you, Jeff.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for the update. And I agree, it's all very fast. At least he will be at a place that's capable of handling his needs.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Scott and White is the best.
Hugsssss to Jeff and his family and friends.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Wow.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Please give Jeff our love.  This is heartbreaking and I'm at a loss for words.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Yikes. Just catching up, and to see Jeff is back in hospital is saddening.  

I'd wanted to tell him to look into hospice, and to also talk to his doctor about dealing with the drug companies about getting his medications at reduced or no cost. My father's doctor did this for him to get the medicine he needs for myelofibrosis, a fatal bone marrow disease. The pills are $1000 each, and he needs two a day; he pays nothing for them beyond his prescription copay.


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

All I feel I can say is - my love to Jeff and his family too. Seems ridiculously inadequate.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Many prayers for Jeff and all who love him.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks, everyone. I'm not dead and not without hope. There's still a slim chance that I could get a lung transplant. In the mean time I'm accumulating more pages for my last book.


----------



## K. D. (Jun 6, 2013)

First, I'm very sorry to hear about the worsening condition. Hope you get everything possible to get better, Jeff.

I've been thinking if it would be too much of a bother for the members of the WC (and especially those most popular, even those not posting here anymore, like Hugh Howey, Russell Blake, Joe Nobody, etc. - as far as some still are in contact to some members here) to post a call to action on their FB/Twitter and recommend their numerous followers to check out Jeff's books, and also his donate button, so that he may be better able to stem his donut hole and the ongoing medical expenses. 

Since it was done in the past to raise book rankings before, and this matter seems to me much more justifiable. 

I'll make a few posts on mine social site. Since followers on my site are few and not english speaking I don't think it will make an impact, but I'll try.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Great idea, CeeDee. I'll follow up with mine.

Here's a link to the first book in Jeff's Gone For Soldiers historical fiction series for anyone who would like to do some promotion for him.



Divided by loyalty to the King of England and the idea of democracy, the Van Buskirk family struggles from the Boston Tea Party to the Battle of Yorktown to preserve a way of life or forge a new nation.

This novel includes descriptions of major battles, transcriptions of letters from George Washington, John Adams, Benedict Arnold and many other prominent figures of the American Revolution as well as important documents such as the Declaration of Independence and articles by Thomas Paine.

And here are some tweets from when I was doing promotion for Jeff. Feel free to C&P.

The birth of America and the VanBuskirk family saga http://amzn.to/gs-az #revolutionarywar #militaryhistory

"A great read for anyone who enjoys American history." http://amzn.to/gs-az #revolutionarywar #militaryhistory

"a story well worth reading and the characters will stay with you &#8230;" http://amzn.to/gs-az #revolutionarywar #militaryhistory

"a look at the Revolutionary War through the eyes of people who lived it" http://amzn.to/gs-az #revolutionarywar #militaryhistory

"soldiers, spies, and women of easy virtue" http://amzn.to/gs-az #revolutionarywar #militaryhistory

"don't read this unless you have time to read the rest of the series" http://amzn.to/gs-az #revolutionarywar #militaryhistory

"excellent writing that's well worth your reading time" http://amzn.to/gs-az #revolutionarywar #militaryhistory


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

Saying prayers for you, Jeff. And I took a look at your lists of books and found something that might appeal to my crowd. So I posted this on Facebook with a link to the book you made with your grandson, Camden and the Beanstalk. I hope that's okay.



_Here's a request like I don't make often. If you can spare a few dollars to buy this children's book that my writer friend, wrote for his grandson, you'd be doing a great favor. Jeff is terminally ill and he's worried not only about the costs of his current healthcare needs, but the costs he'll leave behind when he dies. His 'last' book is not finished yet, obviously, but if you want to read more about his final project of love, something to offset the costs his illness and death will leave in his wake, you can read more about it or even donate on his blog. Thank you and for anyone who finds this post offensive, my apologies. But I can tell you, I'd do it again because Jeff is just one of those rare good guys. A good husband, father, and grandfather. See more here_: http://whenyouawake.org/

I also tweeted a few of your other books.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

That's great, Kay! I never thought about tweeting Camden's book.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Sending my highest hopes to Jeff.


----------



## K. D. (Jun 6, 2013)

We all could do a twitter-blitz, since so many are twitter-connected - just retweet ...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm very moved by your sentiments and Harvey's generosity. 

The staff doctor was just here. He sat down, looked me in the eyes and said that my disease is simply too aggressive for a community hospital to deal with. Because he was so frank and sincere I told him that I was writing a book intended to make it easier for terminally ill patients, their families and friends and I asked if I might have six months to do that. He said he thought so. I chose to believe him. Thank you all.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> I'm very moved by your sentiments and Harvey's generosity.
> 
> The staff doctor was just here. He sat down, looked me in the eyes and said that my disease is simply too aggressive for a community hospital to deal with. Because he was so frank and sincere I told him that I was writing a book intended to make it easier for terminally ill patients, their families and friends and I asked if I might have six months to do that. He said he thought so. I chose to believe him. Thank you all.


Are they not going to move you to the lung specialist hospital?

Okay, we'll be grateful for the six months.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm sorry. I'm cheering for you to finish this book. Hugs.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Are they not going to move you to the lung specialist hospital?


They're not telling me everything. The pulmonary doctor that's been filling in for my doctor just came in and adjusted my oxygen down to prepare me to go home. When I asked why he said it may take "a week or two" to get me into Scott and White. I pointed out that I was unable to function on home oxygen the last time they released me and he dismissed it. My doctor will be back on Monday, I'm going to try to stay here until then, Maybe he'll shoot straight,


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

Sorry to hear that your doctors are withholding information and basically giving you the runaround. We went through that too when our infant daughter had a fatal illness and our normal doctor was on vacation. No one wanted to be the one to tell us the news. When one finally did, we hugged him for having a set of balls and being honest.

I hope your doctor "shoots straight" with you. Best wishes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thinking of you, Jeff!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm getting grouchy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


> I'm getting grouchy.


How will we know?



(teasing!)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> I'm getting grouchy.


Have some Jello!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Have some Jello!


That makes you less grouchy?  Well, actually, it would probably work with my husband, come to think of it.

Betsy


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Use the grouchy! It's like for force for cranky people. It's so frustrating that you have to be a patient and your own advocate. Is there someone who can be forceful, but polite with the doctors and get some answers and have them really listen to you?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That makes you less grouchy?  Well, actually, it would probably work with my husband, come to think of it.
> 
> Betsy


Works for me. Especially with whipped cream.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Dave Dykema said:


> Sorry to hear that your doctors are withholding information and basically giving you the runaround. We went through that too when our infant daughter had a fatal illness and our normal doctor was on vacation. No one wanted to be the one to tell us the news. When one finally did, we hugged him for having a set of balls and being honest.


Oh, Dave that's awful. I can't think of anything worse than getting that kind of news. I'll stop being grouchy now and count my blessing.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

CeeDee said:


> I've been thinking if it would be too much of a bother for the members of the WC (and especially those most popular, even those not posting here anymore, like Hugh Howey, Russell Blake, Joe Nobody, etc. - as far as some still are in contact to some members here) to post a call to action on their FB/Twitter and recommend their numerous followers to check out Jeff's books, and also his donate button, so that he may be better able to stem his donut hole and the ongoing medical expenses.
> 
> Since it was done in the past to raise book rankings before, and this matter seems to me much more justifiable.


I did such a tweet when this thread first started. I'll do it again.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Jeff, it sounds like you need one of Betsy's cattle prods to keep those dogies doctors in line.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I told my daughter that they were considering sending me home until Scott and White would accept me, and grouchy reached new levels.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Good for her.  Every patient needs an advocate.  I'll be glad to lend her my cattle prod.

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Good for her. Every patient needs an advocate. I'll be glad to lend her my cattle prod.
> 
> Betsy


She sounded like she was arming herself, but I'll pass on your offer. Thanks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


> She sounded like she was arming herself, but I'll pass on your offer. Thanks.


Hmmm . . . . and, you're in Texas, right. I'm'a bet she could lay her hands on a non-virtual cattle prod if she wanted! 

This definitely sounds like a case of 'squeaky' wheel. . . . . but them daily. Maybe several times daily. And maybe they'll work a little harder to get you space in the facility you need!

You and your family will be included in the parish prayers this Holy Week and Easter season . . . . . . .


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You and your family will be included in the parish prayers this Holy Week and Easter season . . . . . . .


Thank you friend. Wish I was more deserving.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

My Dad's heart gave up when he was 53 years old, living about 2500 miles to the west of me.

It was sudden and unexpected. He had been fighting a battle with Parkinsons that was looking to go on for years. The doctor hadn't seen a thing wrong with his heart.

To this day I deeply regret not having a chance to say goodbye to the man.

What you are doing - you must do it for money for your family, for the bills that will surely come afterwards - but the words you are going to leave behind are more precious than an entire eighteen wheeler full of piggy banks and bearer bonds.

I send you strength and honesty.

Good luck to you sir.

Write hard.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Steve Vernon said:


> but the words you are going to leave behind are more precious than an entire eighteen wheeler full of piggy banks and bearer bonds.


I never wanted anything to be more true. Thank you.


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your story. I'd be happy to help with a cover if that's needed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Jeff, I just wanted to say that if I ever have to face something of this magnitude, I hope to even have a fraction or your courage and humor. 

I can't believe they want to move you home first, I say, "Give 'em hell Cowboy".

Glad you have someone there to fight for you right now.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I can't believe they want to move you home first, I say, "Give 'em hell Cowboy".


Everything happens for the best. I learned today that Medicare has an oversight group that will intercede on behalf of patients who hospitals try to discharge too soon. I don't need their services, but the information will be a useful addition to the book.

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Thank you friend. Wish I was more deserving.


Jeff, you've always been ready with a helping hand as many of us here can attest. You are definitely deserving.


----------



## phildukephd (Jan 6, 2013)

"Idiopathic" means caused by a health service provider (look it up in the dictionary), while "pulmonary fibrosis" without the word idiopathic can be of known or unknown etiology (cause). IF your illness is possubly related to your health care, you should talk to a lawyer.

And, if you are not already taking a vitamin/mineral supplement, you should. Vitamin E is highly recommended. Talk to your pulmonologist about it.

Best regards,

Phil Duke Ph.D.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

phildukephd said:


> "Idiopathic" means caused by a health service provider (look it up in the dictionary), while "pulmonary fibrosis" without the word idiopathic can be of known or unknown etiology (cause). IF your illness is possubly related to your health care, you should talk to a lawyer.
> 
> And, if you are not already taking a vitamin/mineral supplement, you should. Vitamin E is highly recommended. Talk to your pulmonologist about it.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the tip. No lawyers for me, however. I need my energy to fight the disease and finish the book.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Quick update: At the time of my last post here, my breathing was becoming steadily more difficult and the walk from my office to anywhere else in the house was becoming longer by the trip. I called my family doctor and asked him about a wheelchair. We never discussed it. Instead the doctor took one look at me and asked if he could take a chest e-ray.  I agreed. When he read the x-ray he immediately sent me to the hospital. I stayed in the hospital for 3 days and was released to a rehabilitation facility near home.

The current state of my heath is that the disease is progressing too fast and I'm too sick to be considered for any advanced care or transplant programs. Unless the rehab center can make me stronger or the medication begins to work, I'll move to a hospice (if I can swing it financially). My insurance and Medicaid will pay for care, but not room and board. The VA has a facility here for old soldiers, but I can't figure out if my benefits cover it. I have a phone number that I'll try tomorrow, but if anyone here has any information, I'd be grateful for a PM.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff--

so sorry to hear this news.  Thanks so much for letting us know.  Hugs and prayers for you and your family.

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Jeff--
> 
> so sorry to hear this news. Thanks so much for letting us know. Hugs and prayers for you and your family.
> 
> Betsy


Thanks, Betsy. I'm okay with it. I'll have at least 120 days in this Senior Care rehabilitation center. If I can stay focused that will give me enough time to write a decent book that should be helpful to others. Any days after that will be a bonus for me and the book.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

What Betsy said. Will keep you in my thoughts and see if I know anyone who might know anything about vet benefits.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Monique said:


> What Betsy said. Will keep you in my thoughts and see if I know anyone who might know anything about vet benefits.


Look at all those books. I'm proud of you.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I was wondering how things were going with you Jeff. Hopefully someone here has some info for you. 

I too will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Look at all those books. I'm proud of you.


Thank you. That means a lot coming from you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I have a friend who is a doctor and head of a VA hospital in California. Too far for you to go, obviously, but she's going to try to get info on your eligibility and veteran's care facilities in your area, specifically specializing in your condition.

How long were you in the Navy? How long were you in the Army? I'm sure he's going to want to know that.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I have a friend who is a doctor and head of a VA hospital in California. Too far for you to go, obviously, but she's going to try to get info on your eligibility and veteran's care facilities in your area, specifically specializing in your condition.
> 
> How long were you in the Navy? How long were you in the Army? I'm sure he's going to want to know that.


Oh, that's great news. Thank you.

My Army DD-214 and honorable discharge are at home on my desk. I don't know where the Navy documents are. I've never needed them. As I recall, I served a total of 7 years. I believe the requirement for an old man like me is only 180 days of continuous active duty. There may be a longer foreign service requirement for some benefits. I was granted a VA home loan in 1970 based upon my Army service. I was in Germany for 3 years. I'm sure that's enough time. Although eligible, I have claimed no service related disability. I breathed a lot of gun smoke in that tank turret and acres of exhaust gasses from a dozen engines the size of a mid-sized car, but I'm making no claim.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I was typing so fast, I made a mistake. It's my friend's brother who's the doc and head of a VA hospital. She was going to try to get in touch with him tonight, but if I don't hear from her by tomorrow, I'll call her.

I'll let her know about your service record. And I'll tell her about the gasses you inhaled. Let's use everything we can.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I was typing so fast, I made a mistake. It's my friend's brother who's the doc and head of a VA hospital. She was going to try to get in touch with him tonight, but if I don't hear from her by tomorrow, I'll call her.
> 
> I'll let her know about your service record.


Thanks, again. I'll still need a place to go tomorrow.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Thanks, again. I'll still need a place to go tomorrow.


I'll call her first thing tomorrow.


----------



## BlankPage (Sep 23, 2012)

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 20/9/2018_


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff was transferred from the hospital to Rehab. They'd made arrangements for at-home palliative care. But I just heard from his daughter that he's back in the hospital and they are making him comfortable.

Yes, that is as ominous as it sounds. There is nothing more that they can do for him.

I'll let you know if I hear anything more from her.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Thank you for the update, Gertie. It does indeed sound ominous. Jeff and his loved ones are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

So sad to hear this. Thank you for letting us know, Gertie.


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

tears in my eyes. Praying for him and his family.


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

Such sad news. He is such a valiant fighter. It's good to hear that those he loves are beside him.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm so very sorry to hear this. Having time to write one last book isn't much to ask. So unfair.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff is a friend.  Tears.  Prayers for him and his family.  Thanks for sharing, Gertie, and hugs to you, too, as I know you two are close.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Jeff is a friend. Tears. Prayers for him and his family. Thanks for sharing, Gertie, and hugs to you, too, as I know you two are close.
> 
> Betsy


Thanks, Betsy. I hope I was as good a friend to Jeff as he was to me.

I feel so bad for his family. He went from being a big strong man to not being able to walk even a few steps without losing his breath. I hope Hospice is there with JoAnn to help her through this terrible time.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Prayers here.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I think it stinks that I might lose my dear friend.


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

He helped me with some stuff dealing with my books and I thank him for that. So sorry to hear this news. He's a good man.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't even know what to say. Just so used to seeing him around, smiling when seeing his avatar. 
I just hate that crappy things happen to good people. Jeff is good people. 

Will be thinking of Jeff and his family.


----------



## BlankPage (Sep 23, 2012)

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 20/9/2018_


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

I'm very sorry to hear this. Thinking of Jeff and his family.


----------



## J. R. Blaisy (Feb 4, 2014)

phildukephd said:


> "Idiopathic" means caused by a health service provider (look it up in the dictionary), while "pulmonary fibrosis" without the word idiopathic can be of known or unknown etiology (cause). IF your illness is possubly related to your health care, you should talk to a lawyer.
> 
> And, if you are not already taking a vitamin/mineral supplement, you should. Vitamin E is highly recommended. Talk to your pulmonologist about it.
> 
> ...


Actually, Dr Phil, looking up 'idiopathic' reveals it means 'of no known cause'.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I just noticed that Jeff started this thread on March 25.  I know his family wasn't prepared for this to happen so quickly.

I just wanted to share what Jeff posted on Facebook last Friday, April 25.

Yesterday, when Jo Ann stopped by Lisa's house to pick up Lisa and Anthony to have lunch with me, the neighbor, a former JAG officer stopped by to ask how I was doing. She said that they were going to move me to the VA home. He said he wouldn't do that to his worst enemy.

Now we're talking about home palliative care. I'll agree if no nursing responsibility falls on Jo Ann and onlly my office has to become a hospital room. Otherwise, I'm going to the VA unless they can get me declared mentally incompetent.

I kinda like the idea of sitting around reading my historical war novels to a bunch of dying old veterans in a hellish, government-run snake-pit. There's a plot for a novel in there somewhere.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers to Jeff and his family. Thanks for the update Gertie.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Much love and many prayers for my friend Jeff and his family.

Thanks for keeping us updated, Gertie. {{{{{hugs for you}}}}


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers for Jeff and his family.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

loonlover said:


> Thoughts and prayers for Jeff and his family.


I only heard about this today and am praying.


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

Jeff,
If you or your family are reading this, please know you're all in my thoughts and prayers. I know at times like this, words are meaningless...but just know if we had the right words to tell you, you'd feel the love and compassion from this thread as heartfelt as we mean them. You're a pillar of this community... And reading through these posts, it's clear your life has touched so many. I wish you peace and love...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff's daughter, Lisa, posted this on Facebook.

Sunday 8:35 pm. My mom is holding his hand. He can't talk. He can't breathe. He just wants to look at her. Just looking at her is all he needs.... My heart aches.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

I have no words of comfort except that it'll be all right for him soon. Not that it's right that he's dying, or that he's going too soon and leaving you. But when it's over, he'll be all right. I promise.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff is gone. He passed about 7pm. I just heard from his son, Scott. 

"Sorry to have to tell you bad news, but he went out on his own terms, and he didn't suffer any indignity, which was his biggest fear."


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

Oh my gosh! (((((((((((Big hug Gertie)))))))))))))))))))) His family, oh I am praying.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

;_;


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

My heart is heavy at the loss of our friend.  Godspeed, Jeff, I am grateful you are not suffering.


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm so sorry that such an obviously beloved man was taken too soon. Condolences to his family and all his friends here on Kboards. Very sad day...


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Sadness for everyone. Peace for Jeff.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

My heart is heavy at the loss but glad he is not suffering.  Also grateful for the privilege of knowing Jeff.

Hugs, Gertie and thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Very sad news. Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

Such sad news. Hugs to Jeff's family and friends both here on KBoards and off. He was obviously dearly loved.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

So fast. Too fast. Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

He certainly did go out on his own terms. Very sad to see a good man gone... he was a quiet supporter of me and my family through some of our struggles, and I will remember him fondly.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

It all went so fast. I'm glad for him that he at least went how he wanted to but then, it's not really a surprise. He wasn't one to be told what to do. 
He will be missed by many and I'll be thinking of his family. Just very sad.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Scott asked that we not post anything on FB until all the family is notified.


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

No words. Just


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Okay, I'm a little more together, now, so I'd like to say a few words about Jeff.

Jeff was my mentor and my friend. He gave me my start as an indie author and helped me every step of the way. He taught me just about everything I know about self-publishing. He was so patient and so kind and worked with me until I learned.

On the other hand, he wasn’t above giving me a good, swift kick when I was hesitant about hitting the publish button or trying something new.

It was a joy to work with Jeff on the children’s books and I loved the videos he did for them. We had a lot of fun with that. 

Jeff helped a lot of people here, many of whom are no longer active on the boards and many of whom I think we’ll never know about. But that’s who Jeff was, working behind the scenes, giving a boost whenever he could.

Sleep well, my friend. You’ve earned your rest.


----------



## a_g (Aug 9, 2013)

This saddens me and the kboards shine a little dimmer for the loss.

Hugs, love and good thoughts to family and friends.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am saddened by his passing. 
But I am happy that he is no longer suffering.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm so sad.  *hugs* Gertie.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am so sad about the loss of our friend Jeff. I will be holding him close in my heart.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff was the 95th member to join the then KindleBoards, on October 28th. He almost immediately (I think with his 3rd or 4th post) started offering to help people with their covers, with promotion, with whatever he could.

I'm not sure many people knew that Jeff was the Librarian, dedicating many hours to the Author and Genre listings and the Yellow Pages for Authors. (And yes, he could be cranky. ) But he was always trying to make the place the best it could be.

Here's his first post, and a picture of Jeff that I stole from a post on Facebook.:



Jeff said:


> Hi there SJC,
> 
> I'm grateful Leslie's post which pointed me over here where all these happy people have come to visit.
> 
> ...












Betsy


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

This is very sad. Condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## Paul Kohler (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## TwillyJune (May 25, 2012)

A punch to the gut when a good man is taken far too soon!    I was wondering if this post could be stickied for a while because I found it on the second page today, and this man's life and his dedication to this board, as well as to the members therein, deserves to be front and center at this time, imho.


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

Just heard about this. So sad. Godspeed, Jeff.


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Adios, amigo.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Very sad news.  He was one of the first people I started to recognise as a familiar poster back when I joined these boards.  I'm very sorry that it had to happen, but I'm glad that the end came on his terms.

Farewell, Jeff.

My thoughts go out to all his friends and family.  x


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

My heart hurts for his family, his friends, and for all of us here, and beyond, who benefited from his kindness, wisdom and encouragement. I wish his loved ones peace and comfort in their time of loss and pain, they are in my thoughts and prayers. He will be forever missed.


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

Monique said:


> So fast. Too fast.


I echo this.

I'm shaking my head in disbelief.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

This is such sad news. Jeff helped me more than once during my time here. He even illustrated one of my stories and offered to do another, while asking for nothing in return.  You don't find too many people with that kind of generosity in their hearts.  

"Each man's death diminishes me."


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm so very sorry to hear this, folks.  :~( But I'm glad he went the way he wanted - even with the book unfinished.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's Jeff's PO Box if you want to send a card.

PO Box 603
Hewitt, TX 76643


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

I didn't know Jeff much, except that he was very nice here on the boards and I enjoyed when he posted.

I'm sad to hear he's passed, but also glad he's not suffering anymore.

I hope his family get the support they need to deal with their loss, and that they're not in the woods financially speaking.

*hugsgsgs* to everyone.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Has anyone suggested we all do a big push (Facebook, Twitter, etc.) on Jeff's vast library of books for him and his family? Would that be appropriate? Is it too soon?


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

OMG, I just saw this. So sorry he has passed, but at least it was the way he wanted.

Condolences and hugs to his family.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Sapphire said:


> Has anyone suggested we all do a big push (Facebook, Twitter, etc.) on Jeff's vast library of books for him and his family? Would that be appropriate? Is it too soon?


Go for it. I think it's entirely appropriate and a fitting tribute.


----------



## micki (Oct 8, 2010)

Such sad news. Fly high Jeff--you are such an amazing person.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Leslie has started a remembrance thread, at the link below, where readers and authors and friends of Jeff can leave their thoughts:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,184691.0.html


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Harvey, can I start a thread in the Book Bazaar to ask for tweets and other promos for Jeff's work? If it's okay, it'll probably take me a day or two to set up as he was quite prolific. I'll include the children's books we write together because he published them, so any royalties will go to the family, not me.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes, that sounds fine, and very kind of you. Thanks for asking, Gertie.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Yes, that sounds fine, and very kind of you. Thanks for asking, Gertie.


Thanks, Harvey. I'll try to get it set up by tomorrow.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks for doing that, Gertie. I wanted to get something rolling, but I'm not overly familiar with his work. Book Bazaar is a great place to start. We can all add to our Facebook pages, Twitter feeds, etc.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Sapphire said:


> Thanks for doing that, Gertie. I wanted to get something rolling, but I'm not overly familiar with his work. Book Bazaar is a great place to start. We can all add to our Facebook pages, Twitter feeds, etc.


Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

Just came back on KB and catching up on all the threads slowly. So, so sorry to read this. My condolences to Jeff's family and friends.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

We're trying to promote Jeff's books as far and as wide as we can for as long as we can. I've put together tweets and facebook posts that you can find here. I know Jeff's family would appreciate the help.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

I've done some tweets and will do more. Also am going to use FB. It would be nice if this were ongoing (at least for a while) and not a 1-time event. Is someone going to finish his book for him? If not, I hope it can be published as is, with a prologue explaining there wasn't time for the ending.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Sapphire said:


> I've done some tweets and will do more. Also am going to use FB. It would be nice if this were ongoing (at least for a while) and not a 1-time event. Is someone going to finish his book for him? If not, I hope it can be published as is, with a prologue explaining there wasn't time for the ending.


Yes, I did say in the first post that I would like to keep up the promotions as long as we can. I'll be bumping the thread every week. I'll also be doing what I can to let those who posted in this thread previously know what we are doing. You know how fast threads disappear in the Bazaar.


----------



## K. D. (Jun 6, 2013)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> We're trying to promote Jeff's books as far and as wide as we can for as long as we can. I've put together tweets and facebook posts that you can find here. I know Jeff's family would appreciate the help.


bump. Tweeted and FBed some. Hashtag for retweet: #Jeffhepple


----------

